# Tahquamenon falls - Lower or rivermouth



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Looking to take the family to Tahquamenon Falls campground in August. 
I'd like to know if you prefer the Lower falls campsites or the Rivermouth modern or semi modern campsites.

I have 2 daughters ages 7 & 11 and my wife. We have a 30' 5th wheel with bathroom facility's. I would like to have electricity.

Please let me know which site you prefer and how you liked the park in gerneral.

Thank you for any feedback!

Happy Camping!!


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Lower falls for sure. campsites 1 - 18 are on the small lake at the bottom of the falls. Not much for the kids to do at the rivermouth.

Russ


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I've stayed at the rivermouth and like it a lot. I thinks it's a bit more crowded than the rivermouth, but as said before, there's lots of stuff to do there. Also, it's pretty neat at night when it's quiet to hear the falls off in the distance.


----------

